

Does Y Combinator have a financial connection to Flattr? My link was deleted... - kujira
http://chirpstory.com/li/917

======
dholowiski
I have no idea why it was deleted, but that wasn't a very good article- lots
of tweets, a bit of text and two YouTube videos. A nice detailed writeup would
have been more useful to me.

